

Initial TechCrunch Coverage of Hacker News (2008) - kloncks
http://techcrunch.com/2008/03/10/little-known-hacker-news-is-my-first-read-every-morning/

======
kloncks
Was this back when users with high karma were rewarded by having their name in
gold?

